
The Boxee Remote - Flemlord
http://blog.boxee.tv/2010/01/05/by-the-pricking-of-my-thumbs-something-awesome-this-way-comes/
======
g0atbutt
I really hope Boxee can gain some mainstream traction. I absolutely love the
software, and this remote is pretty slick as well.

------
buro9
Am I the only one who thinks they would be accidentally pushing buttons on the
underside all the time?

~~~
zhyder
I'd guess it either has an accelerometer (hopefully) or a slider switch to
change modes.

~~~
prawn
An accelerometer wouldn't account for people lying on their back with the
remote upside down. Could the keyboard perhaps only become operational while
the device is expecting text input?

Entering text on a 360 with a controller or ATV with the little Apple remote
can be pretty glacial! An alternative remote for the ATV could be useful too.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I love how "a simple remote" evolved into a qwerty keyboard.

Kidding aside, as a Boxee user, text entry without a keyboard is a major PITA,
so I'm glad to see they're not ignoring that fact.

------
stcredzero
Or, you can buy this one right now:

<http://www.usbgeek.com/prod_detail.php?prod_id=1219>

(Wireless. Receiver is USB dongle. Approx size and form-factor of a Blackberry
keyboard, with a touchscreen instead of a screen.)

------
robk
Neat looking remote, but it feels like they're reinventing the wheel here.
There are quite a few other handheld wireless keyboard designs that seem to
work well (not to mention the PSP-type form factors). I hope they don't
overstretch themselves at the expense of the core software product.

~~~
pmorici
If no one ever reinvented the wheel there would be no competition.

